# Stihl MS290 or Husqvarna 455



## Heilman181 (Dec 13, 2005)

I am in the market for a chainsaw and have narrowed it down to the Stihl 290 or the Rancher 455. I do not plan on cutting much wood, but would like a saw for many years of use. I have read many posts and found many people who like/dislike each of them. What saw do you guys prefer?


----------



## lowboy2200 (Dec 13, 2005)

Why not a husqvarna 350 with a 18" bar? Great saw I have only had mine for a month and it love. It's light weight and a strong runner. I have been cutting hedge trees with out a problem. And it is cheaper price then the 455 and 290.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 13, 2005)

Heilman181
If you "do not plan on cutting much wood" maybe the Rancher is your choice?
Just kidding, My Dad bought a Rancher, and just plain hates it! He gave up on the oiler and just uses it for ice (spearing holes) anymore.
But the bottem line should be service. Sometimes I just like to use a typical question to the dealer, like "what would a new clutch run?" just to check there responce to a service item. As for me, I like orange and white.


----------



## buck futter (Dec 13, 2005)

Chevy celebrity or Ford tempo, that is the question....
husky 345/350 stihl ms250.

Lucky


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 13, 2005)

I would go with the stihl ms 290. It is the best of the two saws I have heard bad things about both but more so towards the 455 rancher. My vote is the ms 290.


----------



## b1rdman (Dec 13, 2005)

I've never used a Rancher, but I bought a MS290 about a year ago and haven't anything bad to say. The big selling point for me was the price. I paid 299 and the dealer threw in all kinds of goodies.

I generally cut only 6-8 cord/year to 4' lengths so it doesn't get a ton of use, but I've had no problems.

One word of caution. I came off a Partner 5000 so it did feel a tad clunky until I got accustomed to it. Be sure to consider power-to-weight ratio if you cut a lot or if it's something that's important to you.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Dec 13, 2005)

*290/ms290=PIG*

the stihl saw has none of the cool features of any of the Huskys mention. 

I would lean towards the 350. I picked one up at Lowes that was returned because it would not start. I paid $165. They are at the stores most all the time. I have since acutally have bought 4 and they are maybe used one time before there returned to the store. The 350 with the muffler opened up and the H screw backed out about 1/4 turn just streams thru woods. 

The secret is to bond with the workers in the saw department and have them call you when they are going to put a returned saw out for sale.


----------



## germy01 (Dec 13, 2005)

I had the same question about a year ago. I searched a lot to threads in the forum and ended up getting a husky 353 18" bar which I love. I have used a friends farm boss, it cut ok but is heavy. If you use it all day you noticed the weight, if you just cut for an hour or two maybe not. I was leaning towards the 455 until I researched a lot of saws on here, the 455 is heavy like the farm boss although I have not used the 455 personally. I cut about 100 cord last year the 353 never missed a beat. Now I just hope Santa brings me that dolmar 7900 I have heard so much about.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel the husky has better anti vibe. I have a fused wrist so this is a big deal to me.


----------



## hydro2 (Dec 13, 2005)

germy01 said:


> I had the same question about a year ago. I searched a lot to threads in the forum and ended up getting a husky 353 18" bar which I love. I have used a friends farm boss, it cut ok but is heavy. If you use it all day you noticed the weight, if you just cut for an hour or two maybe not. I was leaning towards the 455 until I researched a lot of saws on here, the 455 is heavy like the farm boss although I have not used the 455 personally. I cut about 100 cord last year the 353 never missed a beat. Now I just hope Santa brings me that dolmar 7900 I have heard so much about.




I have a Husky 353 and I love the saw, but have had trouble with it running lean. It is less than a year old and I have had to cut off the stop in the H adjustment and richen it up some. I feed a Hardy outside woodstove so I do cut some firewood.


----------



## spike60 (Dec 14, 2005)

The 455 seems like it was designed to generate emmissions credits more than power. It is HEAVY for what it is and I don't even stock it. It's weight and dimensions are actually very close to the 359/357 chassis. Maybe Husky should do like Stihl (029/039) and put a bigger jug on the rancher chassis. Then it would be worth carrying around. 350 or 353 would be a far better choice.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 14, 2005)

Heilman181 said:


> I am in the market for a chainsaw and have narrowed it down to the Stihl 290 or the Rancher 455. .....?


Pretty :censored: odd, but it happenes all the time it seems.:bang:
It probably has something to do with marketing, as those models are probably the worst choises from Stihl and Husky respectively, except for the smallest homeowner models. They are heavy saws, without the power to justify the weight.
If money is tight, I suggest thet you take a look at the Husky 353 and Stihl 280/270 instead. Those are much nicer saws.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Dec 14, 2005)

*Consider dealer*

If you're talking stihl dealer vs Husky at Lowes I'd go w/ the 290 and 18" bar. You can get the 290 w/ a real chain in .325 or 3/8 pitch and not pay extra and the saw will actually cut chips instead of making dust. They are required by Stihl to gas up the saw and run it and show you the start/stop procedures before you leave. And they know how to tune it as well so you don't wind up w/ a new saw that's running lean and on it's way to a short life.

My neighbor just bought a 350 a couple of weeks ago at Lowes and when I looked at his chain, ran the saw, and found what he paid...I just kept my mouth shut since it was too late. Except I did tell him to go to the Stihl dealer and get a good chain since his was for cosmetic purposes only. Personally, I'd have bought a 290 over it in a minute even considering the weight. He'd have come out about $50 ahead since the 350 was $30 more than the 290 and buying a new chain would be another $20 added to the 350. 

If you're talking stihl dealer vs Husky dealer - 353 w/ 16" bar and a real chain in .325. No money wasted. Again, they can make sure the saw is dialed in properly. Lowes has no clue.

IMHO a good dealer is a benefit. 

Chaser


----------



## computeruser (Dec 14, 2005)

The topic has been covered a lot before, but I'll chime in anyway. Of the two choices listed I would go with the 290. For all the complaints about the saw there is one complaint that you don't hear a lot of: durability. They are very solid saws and are consistent good runners. I have put mine through a lot of use and it continues to perform well. If your use is going to be occasional and you are not in the market to spend a lot of money, the 290 will meet your needs. Equip the saw with a good chain (i.e. NOT Stihl RM2), a good 18" or even 16" bar, and you will be pleased with the performance.

Do understand that the more time you spend on AS the less adequate you will find any saw that you currently own. It is part of the saw-itis that overcomes folks as they spend more time on here. Throughout this process keep in mind that the ONLY thing that matters is whether a particular saw works for YOU. The truth is that most folks who cut firewood and do chores around their property and help with their friends' trees simply don't need $500+ saws to accomplish these tasks. Sure, it might be nice, but it isn't always worth it. This is why Stihl sells so many 290s - they meet most peoples' non-commercial needs pretty well at a good price. So listen to comments on your prospective choices, but also consider your real needs.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Dec 14, 2005)

*MS290 = Strong Heavy Crank = Torque/Grunt*

I went into the stihl dealer with my Dunce Cap on yesterday. I walked in and picked up the ms290......guy walks up and say feel the weight of that saw? That saw has the the strongest, heaviest crank in the industry. It gives the saw a ton of torque......grunt to get thru the biggest hardest wood.

I just wanted to laugh my ass off in his face... Talk about a car salesman. He also brought up "BigBox Stores"....and went thru his free "Training" that included. 1.) Moving the start lever all the way down. 2.) Pull the cord till is putts. 3.) Move it up one click and pull again. 4.) Blip the throttle and then start cutting. 

There was nothing about chain tightening, filter maint., keeping the saw clean, mixing oil & gas, how to recognize a dull chain, how to tighten a chain properly.....Nothing.

He continued on with we take Visa/MC/Discover and I can load her in your trunk.


----------



## Heilman181 (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input! I would like to spend around $300 and have a dependable saw. I am currently clearing about an acre of land and cutting down certain trees. I do not cut firewood on a regular basis, but if needed I would like a saw that will. North Carolina gets a decent amount of ice storms that drops trees that would need cleaned up. I would love to have a $500+ saw, but it is pointless so it can sit in the garage most of the time. So with a $300 price in mind, I am open to suggestions about different saws! Thanks!


----------



## 460Ted (Dec 14, 2005)

WoodTick007 said:


> I went into the stihl dealer with my Dunce Cap on yesterday. I walked in and picked up the ms290......guy walks up and say feel the weight of that saw? That saw has the the strongest, heaviest crank in the industry. It gives the saw a ton of torque......grunt to get thru the biggest hardest wood.
> 
> I just wanted to laugh my ass off in his face... Talk about a car salesman. He also brought up "BigBox Stores"....and went thru his free "Training" that included. 1.) Moving the start lever all the way down. 2.) Pull the cord till is putts. 3.) Move it up one click and pull again. 4.) Blip the throttle and then start cutting.
> 
> ...



That's more than the sales guy said to me at the first Stihl dealer I went to. The guy saw me holding a 460 and said, "good saw wan'na get it?"


----------



## wagonwheeler (Dec 14, 2005)

Heilman181 said:


> I do not cut firewood on a regular basis, but if needed I would like a saw that will. North Carolina gets a decent amount of ice storms that drops trees that would need cleaned up.
> 
> So with a $300 price in mind, I am open to suggestions about different saws! Thanks!



There aren't many options for ya.

Husky 350 From Baileys for $279. Ask for a non-safety .325 chain so at least you won't by chain twice. Shipping and all should meet your $300 cap within a lunch or two. 

You could look at a Stihl 250 w/ 16" bar for about the same money, but it's a smaller saw.

I'd recommend dropping to a 16" bar on the 350 since you plan on cutting firewood and it'll just pull the 16" better there. You may save a few bucks over the 18" bar as well. 

Then again if all you ever run is the 18" bar you'll never know the difference and it may never matter. Just get a good chain and keep it sharp.

Chaser


----------



## Heilman181 (Dec 14, 2005)

$300 is a ballpark. If I can get a good saw for $350 then fine. By looking at the info, the Stihl 280 has a better power to weight ratio. It may have been mentioned already, but what about the Stihl 280 or Husqvarna 353?


----------



## 460Ted (Dec 14, 2005)

Stihl 280 new is going to run you $399.... See what's happening? Soon you will be asking about even bigger, more expensive saws! It's okay, happens to everyone.


----------



## 460Ted (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh, and if $399 is in the ballpark, Bailey's has the Husky 359 with a 20" bar on sale for that price; very good saw!


----------



## wagonwheeler (Dec 14, 2005)

*You have waited too long...*

Certainly the 270/280/353 would be a better saw than the 350. 270 w/ 16" bar is $369, though and that's too near to the 359...one of the best deals goin for $399. 

Pull strings. Ask favors. Have a yardsale. Take stuff back after Christmas! Do whatever it takes because now you've looked at it too long and you'll never forget power to weight numbers and magnesium vs. plastic and all the other things that are going to poison your mind and cause loss of sleep till you move up.

It's your fault...just like it was mine... 

I recently sold off an extra gun and and extra gun barrel expressly to pursue a better saw. That $425 made it easy to quit looking at 260/270/280/290/310/390 and buy a MS361. Which is what I knew I really wanted. I have to live w/ my gut so that is what I ultimately went with.

Don't read the specs on the 359... I'm warning you... 

Chaser


----------



## pinus (Dec 14, 2005)

Dealers are sometimes not just very compentent. When I visited Stihls dealer and after his question "what and for what I need" talked that I have a some amount of forest and need saw for its maintaince, he seized MS230C and started to convince me that this is the saw what I just need 
I agree with wagonwheeler that if to lurk here too long you will not buy the saw what you need, but will buy the saw what seem being the best on the planet.

290-455
Here is the most amount of HP-s with the less money the fenomen which sells.
In reality you get the saw with which you can get surely out these HP numbers only at felling. During limbing you will only work with big, heavy, vibrating "weapon" and will probably do less work than with some another smoother saw.
For the occasional cutting this is surely not a catastrophe, evrione wil by 2000W vacuumcleaner istead 1500W one if they cost the same


----------



## hydro2 (Dec 14, 2005)

spike60 said:


> The 455 seems like it was designed to generate emmissions credits more than power. It is HEAVY for what it is and I don't even stock it. It's weight and dimensions are actually very close to the 359/357 chassis. Maybe Husky should do like Stihl (029/039) and put a bigger jug on the rancher chassis. Then it would be worth carrying around. 350 or 353 would be a far better choice.




Have you had much trouble with the newer Huskys running lean?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

hydro2 said:


> Have you had much trouble with the newer Huskys running lean?
> Thanks,
> Mark




I haven't........but then, I don't own one.


----------



## hydro2 (Dec 14, 2005)

xander9727 said:


> I haven't........but then, I don't own one.


 
Sorry about your luck!


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

Not that I wouldn't..........I just don't......yet. I would like a 3120 though.


----------



## hydro2 (Dec 14, 2005)

xander9727 said:


> Not that I wouldn't..........I just don't......yet. I would like a 3120 though.


 
That's a bit too much saw for me!  I have a 1972 Stihl 030 that cuts great, never a problem with it leaning out in thirty some years!
Happy holidays, maybe Santa will bring ya one!!!!


----------



## hydro2 (Dec 14, 2005)

hydro2 said:


> That's a bit too much saw for me!  I have a 1972 Stihl 030 that cuts great, never a problem with it leaning out in thirty some years!
> Happy holidays, maybe Santa will bring ya one!!!!



I have a buddy that lives in Cinnci. Get there a couple of times a year! Like the city, much better that Pittsburgh.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

Me too. Pittsburgh just seems really industrial to me.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 15, 2005)

460Ted said:


> Oh, and if $399 is in the ballpark, Bailey's has the Husky 359 with a 20" bar on sale for that price; very good saw!


That should be about the best deal out there, for 400 USD or less.

If 400 is the _real_ limit, you may also take a look at the Dolmar PS-5100S, which offer about the same power in a smaller and lighter package...

...but less proven of course.


----------



## Heilman181 (Dec 15, 2005)

Are the Stihl and Husqvarna saws ready to go right out of the box!  You guys are costing me a lot of money. :bang: Now you have turned my attention to the Husky 353, 359 or the Stihl 260, 280. Do these saws need anything prior to use?


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 15, 2005)

Heilman181
Now were are back to service,, a good dealer should have it set up, go throu a how to start and explane a few things with you!

Then top off the gas and oil and cut away!


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 15, 2005)

Heilman181

Top off the oil and "mix" and cut away!* And there is some good info in the owners manual.

My bad


----------



## wagonwheeler (Dec 15, 2005)

Heilman181 said:


> Are the Stihl and Husqvarna saws ready to go right out of the box!  You guys are costing me a lot of money. :bang: Now you have turned my attention to the Husky 353, 359 or the Stihl 260, 280. Do these saws need anything prior to use?



You won't get a box w/ a Stihl.

I had to request a box recently since my mom is getting my dad a Stihl blower for Christmas. They had just gotten a shipment in so they still had a box. I also had them NOT gas it up since it was going to be in a box wrapped. Then they asked if he would bring it in for them to gas it up and run through the features or if I was going to do that (which of course I would).

One thing about Stihl instructing about the saw start sequence. It's important to let people know how to use that master control lever or they'll possilby mash it down and break linkage if they're not holding the throttle lever. So, yes, the little instruction can have benefits. And some dealers are better than others for sure.

Yeah, that dolmar 5100s...don't look at the specs on it either... 

You're gonna be lucky to get out of this with only one saw!

Chaser


----------



## spike60 (Dec 15, 2005)

hydro2 said:


> Have you had much trouble with the newer Huskys running lean?
> Thanks,
> Mark



Mark;

We've sold a bunch of the 570/575's and have had no problems to speak of. They only seem to require a little bit more warm up time in the cold weather. The guys are very happy with them.


----------



## Heilman181 (Dec 15, 2005)

So if I ordered a Husky 359 from Bailey's for $399, it will be ready to cut out of the box. Or will I have to find a local Husky dealer to fine tune it?


----------



## 16:1mix (Dec 15, 2005)

computeruser said:


> Do understand that the more time you spend on AS the less adequate you will find any saw that you currently own.




Perhaps this is the understatment of the century.

BUT...

Thanks anyway - it's great to be able to collect opinions and information that guide the prospective buyer to a machine that will ultimatly satisfy his needs / desires and more importantly to avoid poor choices


----------



## Blowdown1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Heilman181 said:


> So if I ordered a Husky 359 from Bailey's for $399, it will be ready to cut out of the box. Or will I have to find a local Husky dealer to fine tune it?



Heilman, it should be ready to go. When I got my 359 it took a dozen or so pulls the first time I started it. Ever since then it starts w/ 3-4 pulls when cold and 1 pull when warm (unless I manage to foul the plug, which happened only once).

One thing I do (and I don't know if this actually works, I think it does) is pull the cord a few times slowly when first filling the saw up. Since there is no primer bulb this supposedly gets gas to the carb. Seems to work for me.

As for technique, full choke until it sputters, push choke in and it should start on the next pull. The decompression button makes starting ridiculously easy.


----------



## hydro2 (Dec 15, 2005)

xander9727 said:


> Me too. Pittsburgh just seems really industrial to me.



Our friends lives up near Wyoming or near Mt Healthy. The city has everything you could possibly want and it is very very easy to get around. Any good saw shops out there I could visit when I come out?
Mark


----------



## Heilman181 (Dec 15, 2005)

The Pittsburgh area has a few big steel mills (Weirton and Wheeling-Pitt) that are drying up very quickly. I grew up about 40 minutes west of Pittsburgh, just inside the Ohio boarder. When the mills finally go under, that place will have dirt roads. Industry is a major provider. I moved south to get away from the weather a bit too. Seasonal depression is terrible! Then again Cinnci is construction central! Not that I have anything to brag about living here in the Raleigh area.


----------



## hydro2 (Dec 15, 2005)

Heilman181 said:


> The Pittsburgh area has a few big steel mills (Weirton and Wheeling-Pitt) that are drying up very quickly. I grew up about 40 minutes west of Pittsburgh, just inside the Ohio boarder. When the mills finally go under, that place will have dirt roads. Industry is a major provider. I moved south to get away from the weather a bit too. Seasonal depression is terrible! Then again Cinnci is construction central! Not that I have anything to brag about living here in the Raleigh area.




You grew up out around New Castle then???


----------



## wagonwheeler (Dec 15, 2005)

Blowdown1 said:


> As for technique, full choke until it sputters, push choke in and it should start on the next pull. The decompression button makes starting ridiculously easy.



I wouldn't pull more than 3 or 4 times on full choke. If you miss the 'pop' there may never be another. You can always choke it again if you must.

That 359 will be a nice saw. I think it's pretty much the Husky equivalent of the Stihl 361 I bought. My :bang: neighbor should have bought one...

Get a pro chain. A non-safety chain.

You may get out of this cheaper than I expected... kudos.

Chaser


----------



## 460Ted (Dec 15, 2005)

Heilman181 said:


> So if I ordered a Husky 359 from Bailey's for $399, it will be ready to cut out of the box. Or will I have to find a local Husky dealer to fine tune it?



You will have to mix up some fuel and oil at 50:1. Make sure you get a good 2stroke pre mix oil. I think Bailey's has the Husqvarna oil. Read the owners manual and keep an eye on the chain tension; you should be good to go! 

Ted


----------



## Heilman181 (Dec 15, 2005)

hydro2 said:


> You grew up out around New Castle then???



New Castle is to far north. Steubenville, Ohio. Take Route 22 West from Pittsburgh through the WV panhandle.


----------



## asb151 (Dec 15, 2005)

Heilman181 said:


> So if I ordered a Husky 359 from Bailey's for $399, it will be ready to cut out of the box. Or will I have to find a local Husky dealer to fine tune it?



Glad to see you are considering the 359. It’s a great saw. The 455 is too heavy for the power output. I was wondering how you ever downselected to that model?

No need to go to a dealer, as long as you have some basic fundamental mechanical ability. Just follow the manual. There is not that much to it. If you have any questions or problems just come back here and ask.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 16, 2005)

wagonwheeler said:


> ....That 359 will be a nice saw. I think it's pretty much the Husky equivalent of the Stihl 361 I bought. My :bang: neighbor should have bought one.....Chaser


When the saws are stock, the 359 is about the equivalent of the MS341, not the 361.
The Husky equivalent of the 361 is the 357xp = a lot more money.


----------



## spike60 (Dec 16, 2005)

wagonwheeler said:


> I wouldn't pull more than 3 or 4 times on full choke. If you miss the 'pop' there may never be another. You can always choke it again if you must.
> 
> That 359 will be a nice saw. I think it's pretty much the Husky equivalent of the Stihl 361 I bought. My :bang: neighbor should have bought one...
> 
> ...



Just about EVERY Husky requires 8 pulls out of the box when new. Got to fill those fuel lines. An exception seems to be the newer 345/350's which now have a primer on them.


----------



## Heilman181 (Dec 16, 2005)

asb151 said:


> Glad to see you are considering the 359. It’s a great saw. The 455 is too heavy for the power output. I was wondering how you ever downselected to that model?
> 
> No need to go to a dealer, as long as you have some basic fundamental mechanical ability. Just follow the manual. There is not that much to it. If you have any questions or problems just come back here and ask.



Honestly the write ups about the saw put it on a gold platter. Also, I spoke with a Husqvarna dealer and was told the saw was "down right awesome." Evidently, he just wanted to make a sale. I almost bought it, but decided to do some research. I am sure the saw would be fine for my needs, but now it sounds like I could get a different saw that will last many, many years.

As for mechanical knowledge, that is no problem. I am a Middle School Math teacher :bang: :bang:   and also am ASE certified and work as an assistant manager of an automotive retail store. In my spare time, I race motorcycles (4-stroke) and work on my own bikes. 

This is not the first time that I have used a saw, it is just the first time I purchased my own. My brother has a Stihl 039 and my father has an 029. Both seemed like good saws and did what we needed them to. I guess it is just my own ignorance to not consider the power to weight ratio.

There was a Husky 359 NEW (display model) on Ebay that went for $359. This may start another pissing contest, but would you guys consider buying saws off of Ebay. I can get a 359 with free shipping, no tax and 2 extra chains for $399. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 19, 2005)

Personally I like to have support from a good servicing dealer available not too far away.
It would not be important enough to keep me from making a really good deal elsewhere though....


----------

